# Audio Pro Bravo FX-10



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

There are a pair of Audio Pro Bravo Fx-10 speakers at a pawn shop near me. They are asking about $700, I emailed them an offer that is lower.

Audio Pro is a Swedish company, and the nearest distributor is in Canada I believe. I e-mailed Audio Pro about a week ago and they have not responded.

Does anyone know anything about these speakers? I found the specs and a couple of reviews, but nothing that might tell me their value, or personal experience.

I have an old pair of Audio Pro A4-14's and they sounded pretty good (haven't had them hooked up in 4 years). If the Fx-10's are decent speakers I might try and integrate them into my system. I am currently running KEF 105/4 as my mains and some decent little DIY's for my surrounds in a 5.1 configuration. I might move to a 7.1 after A/B-ing the Fx-10's against the 105/4's to decide who would be the mains vs the rears, the DIYers would become the surrounds (What are the middle pair called?).

I am currently using my Pioneer Elite as a sound processor driving external amps, so I could probably get away with using 2 channels of amplification from the Pioneer for the extra speakers.

Paul


----------



## MarkH (Jun 26, 2007)

You should get them, they are a steal at that price. I have the version without the built-in subs, the FX-04, they are an incredibly clean and detailed sounding speaker.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Mark.

I went by there on Saturday last, and offered them $300. They wouldn't take it, but countered with a lower price.

Any idea what the original cost and about how old they are?

If anyone has access to the blue book, or any other reference material that could help me with the value, I would appreciate it. It's difficult to buy speakers when you can't really hear them in a reasonable environment, if there isn't a lot of information available about them.

Paul


----------



## MarkH (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry my replies don't seem to be sticking. The Bravo range ran from about 2003-2007. The current Avanti range is basically the same, different tweeter. Check out the AudioPro website for technical details of the FX-10. They retailed here in New Zealand for about $7000 a pair, (USD $4500-$5000).


----------

